
Liri: An OS and apps built with modern design and features - dsego
https://liri.io/
======
Nextgrid
Am I the only one who absolutely hates Material Design? Not only does it have
the usual drawbacks of bullshit “flat” UI (washed out colors, lots of wasted
space, etc) but it also feels like a shitty web-app (even when it’s not) due
to the association to Google products?

